# Tomcat lädt falsche Datei obwohl richtig angegeben



## purzel (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo Community, 

ich sitze jetzt schon Stunden vor einem Problem bei dem ich einfach nicht weiter komme.

Ich gebe ihm die URL 
	
	
	
	





```
/Verwaltung/Redaktion/newsliste.htm
```

und er spuckt mir mit der Fehlermeldung 404 folgendes aus:

(siehe Anhang)

Wo liegt mein Fehler? ???:L

Die Datei existiert in dem Verzeichnis (/Verwaltung/Redaktion/newsliste.htm). Kann es sein das ich in einem anderen Verzeichnis auch schon eine Datei mit dem selben Namen (newsliste.htm) habe?

Liebe Grüße

Purzel

PS: das sind jsp-Dateien gemappt auf .htm!


----------



## maki (15. Mai 2011)

Wenn die WebApp nicht im Root Context deployed ist, muss der Contextname mit in die URL.


----------



## purzel (15. Mai 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Wenn die WebApp nicht im Root Context deployed ist, muss der Contextname mit in die URL.



Mh, das verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz, was meinst du mit Contextname muss mit in die URL?


----------



## Noctarius (15. Mai 2011)

Der Context-Name des Webapp (meistens der Name der WAR-Datei) muss in der URL als erster Pfad stehen.


----------



## purzel (15. Mai 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Der Context-Name des Webapp (meistens der Name der WAR-Datei) muss in der URL als erster Pfad stehen.



Achso, nein die URL ist ja im Tomcat-Config als Verzeichnis gemacht, also


```
/webapps/MEINESEITE/ROOT/alle_meine_dateien_sind_hier_drin
```

aufgerufen wird das ganze danach mit http://www.MEINESEITE.xx/index.htm

€dit: habe den Fehler in dem Bild markiert (rot), damit es besser sichtbar ist was ich meine!


----------



## purzel (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe durch langes testen herausgefunden woher der Fehler kommt, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich ihn beseitigen kann ;(

Fehlerquelle: urlrewrite.xml

Wenn der Name der neuen URL == 4 Zeichen sind scheint es zu gehen (z.B. Test). Wenn er allerdings länger ist wird er an die URL angehangen (z.B. newsliste.htmliste_Verwaltung).

Wer weiß wie ich diesen Fehler beheben kann?

Liebe Grüße

Purzel

€dit: folgende URL geht: 
	
	
	
	





```
/Verwaltung/Redaktion/News_erfassen
```
, aber diese nicht (warum weiß ich auch nicht ): 
	
	
	
	





```
/Verwaltung/Redaktion/Newsliste
```

Vllt. hier zur Lösungshilfe meine urlrewrite.xml:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE urlrewrite PUBLIC "-//tuckey.org//DTD UrlRewrite 2.6//EN"
        "http://tuckey.org/res/dtds/urlrewrite2.6.dtd">

<!--

    Configuration file for UrlRewriteFilter
    [url=http://tuckey.org/urlrewrite/]tuckey[/url]

-->
<urlrewrite>

(ab hier bis zum backend geht alles) -->

    <!-- Frontend -->

    <rule>
        <from>/Community/User/([a-z]+)</from>
        <to>/profil.htm?u=$1</to>
    </rule>

    <rule>
        <from>^/News/([0-9]+)$</from>
        <to>/news.htm?id=$1</to>
    </rule>

    <rule>
        <from>^/News$</from>
        <to>/newsliste.htm</to>
    </rule>

    <rule>
        <from>/Impressum</from>
        <to>/impressum.htm</to>
    </rule>

    <rule>
        <from>/Kontakt</from>
        <to>/kontakt.htm</to>
    </rule>

    <rule>
        <from>/Suche</from>
        <to>/search.htm</to>
    </rule>

    <rule>
       <from>/Forum/neues_Thema</from>
       <to>/fnt.htm</to>
    </rule>
    
    <rule>
        <from>/Forum/neuer_Beitrag</from>
        <to>/fnb.htm</to>
    </rule>

    <rule>
        <from>/Forum/Beitrag_aendern</from>
        <to>/feb.htm</to>
    </rule>

    <rule>
        <from>/Forum</from>
        <to>/forum.htm</to>
    </rule>

    <!-- Backend -->

    <!--<rule>
        <from>^/Verwaltung/Redaktion/Test$</from> <-- geht auch (nur zum Test)
        <to>/verwaltung/redi/newsliste.jsp</to>
    </rule>-->

    <rule>
        <from>^/Verwaltung/Redaktion/Newsliste$</from> <-- geht nicht
        <to>/verwaltung/redi/newsliste.jsp</to>
    </rule>

    <rule>
        <from>^/Verwaltung/Redaktion/News_erfassen$</from> <--  geht
        <to>/verwaltung/redi/new_news.jsp</to>
    </rule>

(ab hier geht wieder alles!) -->

    <rule>
        <from>^/Verwaltung/Redaktion$</from>
        <to>/verwaltung/redi/index.jsp</to>
    </rule>

    <rule>
        <from>/Verwaltung/Moderation/Userliste</from>
        <to>/verwaltung/mod/userliste.jsp</to>
    </rule>

    <rule>
        <from>/Verwaltung/Moderation/User_sperren/([0-9]+)</from>
        <to>/verwaltung/mod/user_lock.jsp?id=$1</to>
    </rule>

    <rule>
        <from>/Verwaltung/Moderation</from>
        <to>/verwaltung/mod/index.jsp</to>
    </rule>

    <rule>
        <from>/Verwaltung/Administration/Userliste</from>
        <to>/verwaltung/admin/userliste.jsp</to>
    </rule>

    <rule>
        <from>/Verwaltung/Administration/User_aendern/([0-9]+)</from>
        <to>/verwaltung/admin/user_edit.jsp?id=$1</to>
    </rule>

    <rule>
        <from>/Verwaltung/Administration/User_loeschen/([0-9]+)</from>
        <to>/verwaltung/admin/user_delete.jsp?id=$1</to>
    </rule>

    <rule>
        <from>/Verwaltung/Administration</from>
        <to>/verwaltung/admin/index.jsp</to>
    </rule>

    <rule>
        <from>/Verwaltung</from>
        <to>/verwaltung/index.jsp</to>
    </rule>

</urlrewrite>
```

Bitte um Hilfe, bin ratlos ???:L


----------



## purzel (18. Mai 2011)

Kennt sich denn niemand mit dem urlrewrite von tuckey aus?

Ich verzweifle hier noch ;(

Mal gehen urls, mal nicht - woran liegt das (kann das daran liegen das die neuen urls ähnliche Namen bzw. gleiche Namensbestandteile haben?)?

Liebe Grüße

Purzel


----------



## Noctarius (18. Mai 2011)

Wenn du sowas brauchst wieso keinen Apache mit mod_rewrite vorschalten?


----------



## purzel (18. Mai 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du sowas brauchst wieso keinen Apache mit mod_rewrite vorschalten?



Weil mein Tomcat schon auf Port 80 horcht, wie soll der Apache dann die Anfragen entgegen nehmen?

Oder gibt es diesbezüglich gute Tutorials?

Liebe Grüße

Purzel


----------



## Noctarius (18. Mai 2011)

Google: Tomcat Apache AJP


----------



## purzel (18. Mai 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Google: Tomcat Apache AJP



Danke, wusste gar nicht nach was ich google sollte! 

Werds morgen mal testen...


----------



## Noctarius (18. Mai 2011)

No Problem


----------

